# Becoming a free mason



## bobbis (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello good day everyone I just realized I posted in another  members post my humble apologies. My name is Robert A. Richardson I am from Trinidad and Tobago in currently in Trinidad for work relations I been having. Dreams and an inner feeling for a search to find light in my life. I am interested in becoming a part I the  brother hood any information will be greatly  appreciated . Thank you .


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 26, 2013)

Find your local lodge and ask for the secretary and obtain a petition. Good Luck 2B1ASK1


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 26, 2013)

Make sure it is recognized and operates with a valid warrant/charter from the UGLE


----------



## bobbis (Apr 27, 2013)

Talking to my cousin he happens to be a part of te brother hood I had no idea he was a part of it 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

Best of luck to you Bobbis 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bobbis (Jun 25, 2013)

Well been a while since I been on the forum, just installed it on my mobile. I'm in America got an job offer and had to make the move, I'm back in Maryland and still I seek to becoming a member, anyone? Can you assist me .


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson (Jun 25, 2013)

Bobbis,

Here is a website which might help you find a lodge.  Some states may require you to be a resident for a certain period of time.  

http://www.mdmasons.org/become-a-mason/askamarylandmason 

The general way to join is very simple.  
Find a lodge (you can use the above website). 
Find out when the lodge meets (most meet at least once a week).  (Disclaimers: (1) you do not have to wait for a big meeting.  (2) If you are looking for an active lodge, try finding a lodge close to you that meets more than once a week.)  
Show up and meet the brothers at the lodge.  ( you should find the brothers to be very welcoming and exceedingly nice people)
The local brothers will guide you from there.

Good luck in your journey!


----------



## larsondrewjr (Jun 25, 2013)

I Larsondrew Roberts Jr, im from the Bahamas an would like to become a bother,who should I go about it.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bobbis (Jun 25, 2013)

Cstevenson thank you for you input greatly appreciated


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 26, 2013)

larsondrewjr said:


> I Larsondrew Roberts Jr, im from the Bahamas an would like to become a bother,who should I go about it.



http://www.freemasonrybahamas.net/

Bahamas is run as a provence of the United Grand Lodge of England.

In general find a lodge near you, find out when they meet monthly, show up in person about an hour before the meeting, introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Continue showing up then every month.  Expect that the brothers will take a few months to get to know you before they give you a petition to become a Mason.  Email, phone and other methods sometimes work but they are never as good as in person knocking on the door.


----------

